# Bluetooth: upgrade FreeBSD bletooth stack to 5.0



## raviparu (Sep 22, 2022)

Hi ,

I got to know FreeBSD bluetooth stack is still on version 4.0.  Any reason why Bluetooth is not the latest version in FreeBSD ?? 
If at all we want to upgrade FreeBSD bluetooth stack to 5.0, may I know what layers in FreeBSD bluetooth protocol layers needs changes ?How big is the effort ?.  
I would like to contribute back to FreeBSD if i am successful in upgrading to BT 5.0


----------



## SirDice (Sep 22, 2022)

I suggest you ask on the freebsd-bluetooth@ mailing list. This is mainly a _user_ support forum.


----------

